# SkullCandy Smokin' Buds



## techcoreriffman (Jan 26, 2010)

Has anyone else tried these before? My girlfriend bought me a pair because she's just that awesome, and all I have to say is WOW! These are probably the nicest pair of ear buds (not headphones, and I've never tried anything professional grade either so ) I have ever tried. And they are only $30! They cancel everything going on around you, and it just feels like music is your world. Haha, just wanted to share the love for these things, they're great.
What's everyone else's thoughts on them?


----------



## MacTown09 (Jan 26, 2010)

Im using some Bose QC 15's for my tracking and daily listening and they are they smoke anything out there that i have come by. They do carry a heavy price tag though and i wouldnt have bought them but i got them as a gift and absolutely love them. Haha it freaks people out when i say i like em better than "Dr.Dre's"


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 26, 2010)

ive owned many pairs before and i thought they were pretty tight until they crapped out on me, bought many pairs after that and did the same thing, n i actually take care of my headphones


i personally think the "ifrogz" the nicest earbuds ive owned


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 26, 2010)

I've never really been a fan of skull candy's, I would go for wesc but I got Dr. Dre's tour ear buds recently n they are excellent. First pair of earphones that have decent bass and everything sits just nice!


----------



## AySay (Jan 26, 2010)

I had these. I bought them just cause of the cool colors  i had a pair in the rasta colors.
They are nice even headphones but after a month or 2 the left side stopped working


----------



## defchime (Jan 26, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> I got Dr. Dre's tour ear buds recently n they are excellent.



What kind of cord cover thing does it have? Id like to grab a pair, but if its cord cover is that shitty rubber I wont get them...

the best earbuds ive bought are the zune premium ones, just awesome quality, with a fabric cable cover thing.

Zune Premium Headphones | Zune.net - Product Detail


----------



## nordhauser06 (Jan 26, 2010)

All I know is the Inked Skull Candies suck ass.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jan 26, 2010)

i use these, except colored electric blue 

Vibe 

mad expensive but oh so worth it


----------



## S-O (Jan 26, 2010)

I think skullcandy products sound awesome, but they are built like shit. Not a very long lifespan for anything I have owned by them.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 26, 2010)

defchime said:


> What kind of cord cover thing does it have? Id like to grab a pair, but if its cord cover is that shitty rubber I wont get them...
> 
> the best earbuds ive bought are the zune premium ones, just awesome quality, with a fabric cable cover thing.
> 
> Zune Premium Headphones | Zune.net - Product Detail



It's an "anti-tangle" flat chord. I could easily see it lasting a very long time.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 26, 2010)

I see those going for real cheap at the local "discount" stores, maybe I'll check them out. I still use the ear-buds that came with the original Nintendo Gameboy, so maybe it's time for a change.


----------



## Jango (Jan 26, 2010)

I LOVE Skullcandys. Yes, the Inked ones. So much better than anything i've tried. However, my pair got broke cause they were shut half in/half out of my car door, and dragged along the highway for ~30 miles.


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 27, 2010)

wow my Ink'd are still working on me ... already 4 months 



xiphoscesar said:


> ive owned many pairs before and i thought they were pretty tight until they crapped out on me, bought many pairs after that and did the same thing, n i actually take care of my headphones
> 
> 
> i personally think the "ifrogz" the nicest earbuds ive owned



which ifrogz are u using? plz share! ifrogz seems to be cheaper then skullcandy ...


----------



## Pauly (Jan 27, 2010)

If you want good universal fit IEMs, look at Westone, Ultimate Ears, Sennheiser (IE 8s!), yes they cost more, but the difference in sound is worth the cost, assuming you're a) playing music from a decent source b) your music is ripped to a decent bit-rate, or ideally, is in FLAC or another lossless format.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Jan 27, 2010)

mat091285 said:


> wow my Ink'd are still working on me ... already 4 months



I've gone through 4 pairs in two months. Luckily, the place I bought 'em from keeps replacing them for free.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 27, 2010)

mat091285 said:


> wow my Ink'd are still working on me ... already 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> which ifrogz are u using? plz share! ifrogz seems to be cheaper then skullcandy ...


 

the earpollution ones
Ifrogz - Product Details



and ive actually spended more money on headphones than my ipod itself 



but when head phones crap out on me, for some reason its always the left side


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, the last pair of skullcandy's I had lasted me a year and a half. Then again, I treat them like they're worth $1,000,000. and like I said, I've never tried anything higher quality than these.
Also, rasta is


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 27, 2010)

Skullcandy are the best ear buds I've tried yet sound wise, but they do wear out quick. I bought the FMJ ones since I loved the Inkd pairs I had. They didn't sound as good, and didn't last as long at over twice the cost  I recently picked up another pair of ear buds (more expensive ones) hoping they would sound better, but they didn't. Next pair I'm definitely going back to the Inked ones. They just sound good, and they're cheap. Replacing them sucks though, maybe I'll buy 2 pairs to have when the first wears out


----------



## Randy (Jan 27, 2010)

For the price, I've found it hard to beat these: 

Philips SHE9500 - headphones specs and Headphone specifications - CNET Reviews

Notice the price, and notice how wide open the response bandwidth is, and the sensitivity as well.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 28, 2010)

i just bought some jwin ipod headphones today and their pretty nice too
really nice deep bass in them


----------



## Bungle (Jan 28, 2010)

I've had these about a year now, the B&O A8. Pricey, but super clear. They're very trebly but it's not harsh, scratchy or tinny. When I listen to other headphones, they sound muffled, like I've got a pillow between the headphone and my ear in comparison to these babies


----------



## Mr Violence (Feb 26, 2010)

I've had my Skullcandys for 1.5 years or so and they still sound phenomenal. I love them. They're the Smokin' Buds version or whatever.

Never had a problem; never tried mixing with them yet though.


----------



## mat091285 (Mar 1, 2010)

My Skullcandy Ink'd buds finally failed on me ... ... wires are disconnected for the left bud .. just faulty q/c finally creeped up on mine ... might give those iFrogz a try ..


----------



## jymellis (Mar 1, 2010)

me and my son have been through sooo many earbuds in the last 5 years. i think i have found my favorites sound wise. but i just got them so we will have to see about the longevity. my wonderful wife got them for me for xmas. another important thing for me is comfort and how well they stay in. these stay in great! i can even work out in them and use the elliptical machine without problems, even when my ear gets kinda sweaty. i also had tubes in my ears as a kid and hate things in my ears so comfort is a big deal also.

Sennheiser CX 400-B - headphones - In-ear ear-bud, Binaural - Black


----------



## JC7 (Jan 22, 2011)

It's so true, 
mine crapped on me too and
know they don't have any at the
shop to replace it for me.. guess why ?.. uh uh..
anyway, that sucks, I prefer my
sony headphones


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 22, 2011)

Pauly said:


> If you want good universal fit IEMs, look at Westone, Ultimate Ears, Sennheiser (IE 8s!), yes they cost more, but the difference in sound is worth the cost, assuming you're a) playing music from a decent source b) your music is ripped to a decent bit-rate, or ideally, is in FLAC or another lossless format.



Woo another audiophile!

I cringe reading through these threads (at my wallet, that is). Currently having some custom Denon D2000s built, they're going to look like this. Specs: Australian sheoak cups with a custom copper cable braided with mogami, terminated in a furutech fp-704 1/4"











Yes I'm a bit of a headphone whore. Just a bit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 22, 2011)

My girlfriend got me some SkullCandy in-earphones for Christmas and they sound wicked


----------



## Fred (Jan 22, 2011)

m3ta1head said:


> [insert headphone porn]



Jesus. I'm no full-on audiophile (partly because they have a tendency to be preachy little buggers), but I certainly appreciate good earphones and speakers, and those headphones look absolutely spectacular!

Anyway, I'll second the Ultimate Ears recommendation - I really don't like IEMs at all, and UEs are the only ones I can still reasonably happily wear. I've had the Super.fi 5 EBs for 2-3 years now and they're excellent. Great sound isolation, too.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 22, 2011)

ive been through at least 150 dollars worth of headphones(i actually take care of em too,but they just stop working)

skullcandy buds are ok in my opinion,i wouldn't pay the $30 price for shit anymore though (i had many pairs)

i got these cheap Panasonic ear buds and their amazing!!!
makes those skullcandy ear buds sound like shit 

im not here to say product A is better than product B
but when you guys get a chance buy a pair of these

you wont be disappointed


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 22, 2011)

Fred said:


> Jesus. I'm no full-on audiophile (partly because they have a tendency to be preachy little buggers), but I certainly appreciate good earphones and speakers, and those headphones look absolutely spectacular!
> 
> Anyway, I'll second the Ultimate Ears recommendation - I really don't like IEMs at all, and UEs are the only ones I can still reasonably happily wear. I've had the Super.fi 5 EBs for 2-3 years now and they're excellent. Great sound isolation, too.



Nice, I use to own their cousin, the Super.fi 5Pro. Now I have these, the Triple.Fi 10s. 






Want to get these bad boys reshelled into 100% customs (based on my ear molds)


----------



## edsped (Jan 24, 2011)

Skullcandy stuff is pretty bad to be honest. The V-Moda Vibes and Bose TriPorts are shitty as well given their price points. If you want something decent for $20-30 Sennheiser CX300s are the way to go. I had some Vibes for a week before returning them and going back to my CX300s. They had the most bloated, nasty bass I've ever heard. Granted those Senns are a little bass heavy as well, but nothing anywhere close to the Vibes. If you want to bump the price range up a little I think Klipsch makes some good stuff around $60. If you want to go to the $100-120 range, Monster Turbines and Etymotic Research stuff is good. I have some ER hf5s now that I'm pretty content with.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Feb 11, 2011)

edsped said:


> Skullcandy stuff is pretty bad to be honest. The V-Moda Vibes and Bose TriPorts are shitty as well given their price points. If you want something decent for $20-30 Sennheiser CX300s are the way to go. I had some Vibes for a week before returning them and going back to my CX300s. They had the most bloated, nasty bass I've ever heard. Granted those Senns are a little bass heavy as well, but nothing anywhere close to the Vibes. If you want to bump the price range up a little I think Klipsch makes some good stuff around $60. If you want to go to the $100-120 range, Monster Turbines and Etymotic Research stuff is good. I have some ER hf5s now that I'm pretty content with.


I was just going to post that ive been in love with these CX300 earbuds for awhile now. Ive had about 4 pairs! First ones fell and broke (they were old), 2nd ones got stolen, 3rd ones got shut in my laptop by accident and broke (doh!), but my 4th pair are still going strong and i use them to listen to my mixes occasionally!

These are by FAR the best earbuds ive encountered in this price range, along with all the other earbuds ive tried (sennheiser $100 ones, bose $100 ones, and a couple others). These have great bass, mids and highs but a big thing i love about these is that they arent peircing with the highs. 

I Love these buds and use them every day! Definitely awesome because they are so cheap  I would honestly pay $100 for these if the wiring was a little thicker.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 11, 2011)

m3ta1head said:


> Woo another audiophile!
> 
> I cringe reading through these threads (at my wallet, that is). Currently having some custom Denon D2000s built, they're going to look like this. Specs: Australian sheoak cups with a custom copper cable braided with mogami, terminated in a furutech fp-704 1/4"
> 
> ...



Sex in headphone form.


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 12, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Sex in headphone form.



Rest of the set


----------



## metalmatt420 (Feb 12, 2011)

i love them their not bose or sennheiser but they do the job, oh and those who were talking about their durability they really stand by their stuff they will either replace them or sometimes give you a coupon for 50% off any new pair.


----------

